# Opinions on the "list"



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Everytime you say their name... for a split second... they are alive again.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I like the list... There are so many parts of dog ownership. Unfortunately loss is one of them... I think as we laugh about the antics of our puppies, work through training issues, and share the joys of knowing our dogs, we should also celebrate the lives of the Golden's that have come before. That said, I still can't bring myself to write Rosie's rainbow bridge memories  Ugh! There's so many things I want to say, but I get teary eyed just thinking about it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers Mom

I love the LISTS!!! I don't know if it's appropriate, since this is a Golden Forum, but I think other breeds of dogs should be included, too, and also other animals: horses, cats, bunnies, whatever pet someone loses.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the list is a nice reminder for all of us. Sometimes when you lose someone you love it feels like you are the only one in the world that has ever gone through this. When I look at the list it makes me realize just how many of us know what that hurt feels like and you feel a little less alone. If someone didn't want to be on the list they can always say so.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think HRH is the first one on the 2012 list...it will hurt to see him there, but I love that he is being remembered.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

We fought thru my Buddy's illness alone. When my Buddy died I struggled for weeks. Even my doggie friends did not understand pain I felt. Having my Buddy on the list makes me feel like two of us belong somewhere, like we are not alone any more. I am grateful you started it and you put my Buddy name on the list, and my name next to my Buddy. Tears are falling here again. Thank you coppers mom.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Where is the list and how do I get my Bridge babies on it?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

The list will be very sad to see Daisy's name on there, as it will be for everyone that has lost their best friend  However, it is important that each and every special golden is remembered and I think it's an appropriate way of doing so, so thank you for taking the time to create it.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Braccarius said:


> Everytime you say their name... for a split second... they are alive again.


I couldn't have said it more perfectly. I hate to see Di's name on that list, but it makes her beautiful little self immortal.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It is a memorial to loves lost. I like to think it brings comfort to those that have lost a Golden friend to be remembered.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think HRH is the first one on the 2012 list...it will hurt to see him there, but I love that he is being remembered.


I started the list with darling Toby and then couldn't go any further and erased it all.

I'll start it again this evening or tomorrow.


GoldenCamper did the first list - 2010. There is no way I could have done that so close to losing my boy and I don't know how he could.:smooch: It surely hurts to do, but I hope everyone knows their cherished ones are remembered.


----------

